# Tivo Bolt and FIOS



## thebotti39 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am going to be switching to FIOS from Brighthouse, Will the season passes update to the new channels? Also is there any other stuff I should be aware of before they do the install?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

thebotti39 said:


> I am going to be switching to FIOS from Brighthouse, Will the season passes update to the new channels? Also is there any other stuff I should be aware of before they do the install?


If you haven't already, I would buy either the Verizon Gateway G1100, dual band AC with MoCA 2.0, or the older Actiontec W1424WR Rev I, 2.4GHz only N speed, MoCA 1.1, off of Ebay, unless you are getting an Ethernet install and planning to use your own Non-Fios router.
The season passes should be ok but you will have to go through with guided setup again. Say goodbye to the TA, Fios doesn't use them. Verizon will likely give you a problem ordering service with only a cable card, but most just place the initial order online, and then call to get the cable card added, and return the initial forced STB asap. They also have a Verizon Direct Forum which can be helpful in sorting out a variety of issues.
https://www.dslreports.com/forum/vzdirect


----------



## thebotti39 (Mar 11, 2016)

How is the supplied router , any good?... I heard its like 10.00 a month..


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

thebotti39 said:


> How is the supplied router , any good?... I heard its like 10.00 a month..


The current supplied router is the G1100 for $10 a month. Most folks find it ok but if you are a bit of a techie or have extra ordinary networking needs, it may fall short. That same router is often available on Ebay in the $130 range, so your payback will be a bit over a year, a good investment by my standards. Because Fios uses MoCA natively, it is relatively easy to extend the network if needed via MoCA with a variety of products. Remember though, the G1100 is MoCA 2.0 and will work with MoCA 1.1 products, it will not work with any of the older MoCA 1.0 products.
There are 2 active support forums for Fios on DSL Reports also, https://www.dslreports.com/forum/vzfiber
https://www.dslreports.com/forum/vzfiostv


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

thebotti39 said:


> How is the supplied router , any good?... I heard its like 10.00 a month..


If you have basic needs, like only a few WiFi devices, it will be fine. But I don't use any of my FiOS supplied routers. I have five or six of them gathering dust in a closet. My most recent one then sent me a few months ago. One of the newest ones with MoCA 2.0 and wireless AC

My Asus and Dlink routers have always run circles around the Actiontec routers.

My GF finally switched to FiOS and they gave her one of the new routers. For what she needs it works ok. But I can't get top speeds over wireless from her TiVos like I can with my Asus routers/APs at home. And mine are old and only Wireless N.

At home between a Bolt and a Roamio Basic, over WiFi I will get speeds like the Roamio wired connection. But using the FiOS router those speeds are a third of that. And that was after I switched to 5Ghz N. With 2.4Ghz it was half that speed. At home whether I use 2.4Ghz or 5Ghz I will getthe same fast speeds.

And I have at least five times the WiFi networks around me(and they have a much higher signal strength) than she does since I am in a Condo. While she is in a house.


----------

